# Detachable sympathetic harp for your acoustic guitar



## Keytarist (Jan 11, 2010)

The title says it all.
If someone posted this before, my apologies.
Godden Music


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. That is awesome.

Sounds so cool


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 11, 2010)

Well? How much?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 11, 2010)

^ Was wondering that too haha.

EDIT: Went to the FAQ and apparently it can only be attached and removed at their shop. So... it will end up being too much hassle for what it is worth IMO.  

Hopefully they will just make them available at some point to order and attach on your own.


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 11, 2010)

From the Information/FAQ section of the website
"
*How much is it?*

The ballpark figure, which will change depending on which guitar is used and which turners are used starts about 1,550 USD."


It is cool, but not 1,550 USD cool


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 14, 2010)

That was fairly happening! Not sure if I could fork over that amount of money for this though...


----------



## Keytarist (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe one could make a homemade version of it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool, but the price isn't worth it.

I remember some company makes/used to make a sitar guitar with sympathetic strings permanently attached, with a dedicated pup that ran under all of them and had a volume control independent of the other pups so you could vary the usual pups/sympathetic mix.

Ah, here we go:
Musician's Friend - Sitar Guitar

My main disappointment is it's not fretted in quartertones, just plain 'ol 12TET.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 17, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1817105 said:


> Cool, but the price isn't worth it.
> 
> I remember some company makes/used to make a sitar guitar with sympathetic strings permanently attached, with a dedicated pup that ran under all of them and had a volume control independent of the other pups so you could vary the usual pups/sympathetic mix.
> 
> ...



I've played this. I wasn't impressed. It felt terrible, and didn't sound much better.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 17, 2010)

Trespass said:


> I've played this. I wasn't impressed. It felt terrible, and didn't sound much better.



Agreed, I've played the Agile version of this and the 'sympathetic strings' weren't in any way sympathetic. They simply didn't ring out at all unless you physically struck them...making them regular strings. The guitar was LIGHT too, but not in a good way. Also, the buzz bridge was an awful design, at least make it more functional and comfortable, in a way where that bridge wasn't a crappy thin piece of aluminium and the bridge itself could be swapped between buzz mode and normal mode. That would have made the guitar functional enough to warrant purchase.


----------

